# abnormally sleepy?



## kylesmish (Nov 6, 2009)

Ive had my hedgie Gonzo for a little over a month now,
but for the past week ive noticed his sleeping habits have changed.
He is only awake from about 2am to 6am. Otherwise hes sleeping.
I leave a light on from 7am to 10 pm. So i figured he should be getting
enough light. 

Nothing else has really changed, he still eats and poops well. And
his temperment is still the same. I was just wondering if there
could be some underlying problem im not catching.
Oh and, while im not sure about his age, according to his previous
owner hes about a year and a half old.

Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

what is the temp in his cage? sometimes they need a little more warmth as they get older.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

are you in the room after 10pm? Sylvie will wake in the evening & if there's people in the living room then she will stay in her hut & pretend to still be sleeping


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

I agree with the reply on the heat concern.

Maybe you need to bump it up a few degrees...
See if he starts to come out more.


----------



## kylesmish (Nov 6, 2009)

Right now the heating situation isnt the best.
I keep the house thermostat at least 73 degrees and
in my room (where he sleeps) i have a a space heater.

My plan is to get a ceramic heat emitter, along with
the thermostat and thermometer and all that stuff.
I suppose i could turn up the heat and see if it works.

And also for some reason he only really comes out when
im in the room.


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, I've got a CHE and a thermostat in addition to the regular heater.
I went through the same situation as mine got older.
The extra heating should do it.


----------



## kylesmish (Nov 6, 2009)

I feel bad that this is something i could keep from happening.  

But whenever i get the money to afford the che ill get right on it.
I dont want something to happen to my baby.


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

Metal cages also tend to get a bit colder than plastic ones...
If yours in metal, maybe try moving it a little closer to the heater.
And try and cover the back of the cage to keep the heat in. 

As for plastic ones? A CHE wouldn't be a good idea. It tends 
to get TOO warm...


----------



## kylesmish (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a c&c cage that i made. Its 2x2....if that makes sense.
I have it in a corner in my bedroom. And its not touching any
outside walls..... 

What are some good ideas for covering a c&c cage?
Like could i put a blanket over it at night?
I dont really know i just want to make him comfortable
until i have the money for che.


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't cover the entire cage. 
What you could do to keep the heat in is buy some
heavy clear plastic like you buy at the fabric stores. 
Just get a few yards, and cover the back of the cage.
It will still let in light, and keep it nice and warm. 

And keep it away from being directly under a window,
in case of any draft. 

Just give him lots of things to snuggle with,
and when you're watching tv or on the computer,
take him out and wrap him in a blanket
and let him sleep on you =]


----------



## kylesmish (Nov 6, 2009)

That definitely sounds like something ill try.

Yeah i take him out quite a bit. He seems to really enjoy
sleeping in my sweatshirt pocket in his fleece blanket. 

Right now hes sleeping in his shoebox that has his
fleece blanket and a some fleece strips in it as well.

Ill just keep watching him for a few days
to see if anything improves.


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds good.
Let me know!


----------



## kylesmish (Nov 6, 2009)

so i have some new worries to add to this.
my boyfriend gave me a new space heater,
and it seemed to work, because gonzo came out
alot earlier tonight.

but....ive been watching him for the past few days..
and he hasnt been pooping, or running on his wheel.

im just very confused. at first i thought it might be
a semi-hibernation attempt, but his belly has never gotten
cold and as soon as i pick him up he uncurls, and
hes still eating and drinking normally.

i did move his cage from my room to the living room,
so i honestly dont know if its just stress, or if hes sick.

so any suggestions as to what might be going on would help,
because i cant seem to find a thread about this specific
problem...especially with a hedgie his age. :?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Is he losing weight? Sneezy?


----------



## kylesmish (Nov 6, 2009)

no and no.
but this morning i DID wake up to a very poopy wheel.

so i think hes just stressed possibly?
im just going to keep a very close eye on him
for the next week or so.


----------

